# Impeller Wanted -1501188E701



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Does any body have a used impeller for a Craftsman(Murray) model #536.881800, its an 8hp, 27 in. The part number is 1501188E701 or 1501188E701MA


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Is yours that far gone that it can't be repaired?
Sid


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Sid said:


> Is yours that far gone that it can't be repaired?
> Sid


The person I bought it off of, bent the heck out of it. The base plate is bent as well as one of the fingers. And I don't have access to a press, to try and straighten it out.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

a hammer and a welder welder would fix that, its totally fixable


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

43128 said:


> a hammer and a welder welder would fix that, its totally fixable


+1 on being repairable. A large hammer and some 4x4 wood blocks should straighten it out. Since it is bent, I would also make sure the correct shear pins were\are installed in the future. Checking the auger gear box teeth would also be advisable before NEXT winter.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

those have a brass gear right?


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

It looks repairable to me also. When you finish straightening it, try to balance it. You might be able to put it on one of those lawn mower blade ballancers. I use a couple of 1/4" ball bearings and one or two bronze bearing sleeves, and a 1/4" rod, or a long shank 1/4 " drill clamped in a vice. It takes some time, but it can be quite accurate.
Sid


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Here's a side view of how bent it is. I only have a Mapp gas torch. I may try tomorrow, to see if I can get it hot enough to bend back.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Put it on a concrete floor, and you should be able to hit that high spot on the back plate of the impeller. Once it starts to flatten out, put some hard wood [oak,mahogany] under on ether side of the high spot to complete the job. It doesn't have to be perfect, but it should be very close. You will need a 3 or 4 pound hammer to do it easier.
Sid


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry, I did not read post #3. I just wrote more of the same.
Sid


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Took a stab with the Mapp torch, today. I was able to straighten it out a little bit. But I need more heat. Its bent in several directions, which would be easier to straighten out with more heat.

Does anybody have this same blower? I need some pictures of the belt area and where the tension springs go. The exploded parts views, aren't to good at showing where they go.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The heat and hammer method, are probably your best bet. It's too bad you do not have a bench vise, or a mini anvil. Just keep working it, little by little, rotating as you go. 

Insofar as the machine, sorry no.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Impeller*

What's the diameter of it? You have 3 critical measurements here: diameter, diameter of the shaft along with the distance from the pin hole to the back of the impeller.
With a little luck, even if you can't straighten that one you may be able to find one off another machine that will work just fine. Might even be able to use a 4 vane or more one in place of the 3 vanes you now have.
I've swapped a couple between different model machines before without a problem having measured carefully first.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know you're looking for a used one but if you beat it as straight as you can and you aren't happy with it new is still available : http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...7/1507200/B0501010/00002?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=
Ebay about $70 delivered. A number of online parts stores have it.
For a used one here are 13 different Craftsman models that share that same part.
If you're shopping craigslist these are the model numbers of machines being parted that should have the 12" impeller you're looking for.
Have you tried calling around to local small engine repair shops to see if anyone might have a parts machine out back 
Like HCBPH said you just need one that fits. This is a list of machines with the same impeller but someone might have one that would fit and function if you post up the measurements.
536881550 Snowblower
536881851 Snowblower
536881850 Snowblower
536881951 Snowblower
536881950 9.5Hp Snowblower
536887993 Snowblower Gas
536881800 Snowblower Gas
536887995 Snowthrower Gas
536887992 Snowthrower Gas
536887250 Snowblower
536887251 24" 5.5 Hp Snowblower
536887996 Snowthrower
536887990 Snowblower
Then there are Murray models
1695506 (18-2830-39)(2008) 27" Dual Stage Snowthrower
1695507 (18-2856-29)(2008) 27" Dual Stage Snowthrower
6271200x110 (18-2830-88)(2007) Castlegarden SN927 27" Dual Stage Snowthrower
6271200x113A (18-2830-38)(2007) Alpina AN927 27" Dual Stage Snowthrower
6271200x85 (18-2830-28)(2007) Sno Blizzard 27" Dual Stage Snowthrower
6271270x85 (18-2856-28)(2007) Sno Unlimited 27" Dual Stage Snowthrower
6240810x85 (18-2857-28)(2007) 24" Snow Park Dual Stage Snowthrower
624555X85B (2006) 24" Snow Storm Dual Stage Snowthrower
627852X85B (2006) 27" Snow Blizzard Dual Stage Snowthrower
624555x85A (2005) 24" Dual Stage Snowthrower
624808x4F (2005) 24" Dual Stage Snowthrower
627855X110A (SN927)(2006) 27" Dual Stage Snowthrower
1695505 (18-2830-29) (2008) 27" Dual Stage Snowthrower
624808X4E (2004) Dual Stage Snowblower

Might be more Murray branded as something else too but this gets you started.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Here are some measurements of the impeller.
Overall dia: 11 1/4
Height: 4 3/4
Pin holes from backing plate: 1 1/8 & 2 1/8 (at center of hole)
Shaft Dia: 3/4

I don't want to buy a new one. I bought the machine to fix up & flip. And the cost of a new one will eat into by profit.


----------

